# Suche Gutes Sps-Buch



## garts (16 Juli 2006)

Hallo Zusammen.

Bin durch google auf dieses Forum gestossen. Ich hab vor kurzem eine neue Stelle angefangen, wo ich nur noch Programmieren soll. Hab den SPS-Techniker bei Siemens gemacht. Und jetzt bräuchte ich halt ein gutes Buch als nachschlagewerk, da ich merke das ich mir mit vielen Sachen sehr schwer tue. Vielleicht noch am Rande. Mein hauptaufgaben Gebiet ist Prozesleittechnik.Kann mir jemand ein gutes Buch für Sps vor allem Simatic S7 vielleicht auch S5 empfehlen?
Danke im Voraus Garts


----------



## Alvaro (19 Juli 2006)

*Sps*

Hi,
Naja  wie gesagt, ich empfehle dir: "Automatisieren mit SPS Theorie und Praxis" ( Wellenreuther, Günter; Zastrow, Dieter)

Ps. Wie war die prüfung bei Siemens?  alvaro_de_valenzia@yahoo.de

Ciao, voyou


----------



## garts (19 Juli 2006)

Danke Hab mich ein wenig informiert und hab mich für Berger AWL und SCL entschieden.

Gruss in den Abend


----------



## Suschi-S7 (20 Juli 2006)

sobald du das buch etwas studiert hast hätte ich gerne eine kleine bewertung wenn möglich...... suche auch noch.

danke


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Juli 2006)

*sehr gute Wahl!*



			
				garts schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Hab mich ein wenig informiert und hab mich für Berger AWL und SCL entschieden...


Eine sehr gute Wahl, finde ich. Dieses Buch dient selbst nach Jahren immer wieder als Nachschlagewerk. Eine wirklich gute Investition!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ma_su (20 Juli 2006)

Kann ich Onkel nur zustimmen!

Das Buch von Berger "AWL und SCL" ist sehr gut gemacht, und klasse zum nachschlagen.

Das Buch "Automatisieren mit SPS Theorie und Praxis" ist auch nicht schlecht. Aber meiner Meinung nach, ist es eher für Leute geeinet die gerade anfangen, sich etwas mehr mit der SPS zu beschaftigen als nur UND u. ODER. 
Zum nachschlagen finde ich es ungeeignet!


----------



## garts (20 Juli 2006)

wenn ich das habe werde ich mal drüber berichten. Bekomme es über amazon zwischenhändler dauert etwas länger.
Es freut mich das es wohl mehrere gut finden, wäre schöner gewesen wenn sie sich vor dem Post gemeldet hätten. Aber naja egal das Forum ist ja nicht die einzige Quelle. Ich denke das Buch wird für mich das richtige sein, da ich bisher nur im FUP programmiert habe und jetzt festgestellt habe das es ganz schön umständlich ist. Das fängt ja schon bei einer einfachen addition von mehreren zahlen an. In AWL hat man mehr freiheit. Obwohl FUP super zur fehler suche ist. Naja mal abwarten was der Berger zu Erzählen hat.

Gruss in den Abend


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 Juli 2006)

Hallo garts,



			
				garts schrieb:
			
		

> ...wäre schöner gewesen wenn sie sich vor dem Post gemeldet hätten. Aber naja egal das Forum ist ja nicht die einzige Quelle...


Andererseits wäre es auch schön gewesen, wenn du einmal die Suchfunktion benutzt hättest. Suche mal nach "SPS-Buch" oder nach "Fachbuch" und dann auch einmal nach "Berger"!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## sps freak (14 Februar 2008)

hallo SPS-Buch Sucher,

da gibt es seit Oktober 2007 ein Fachbuch mit dem Titel "SPS Programmierung nach IEC61131-3 mit MULTIPROG 4.0". Das Buch hat 684 Seiten, kostet 49,95 € und behandelt alle 5 Dialekte mit vielen, vielen praktischen Programmierbeispielen. Zu bestellen ist das Buch direkt über www.ibp-automation.de.


----------



## crash (14 Februar 2008)

garts schrieb:


> wenn ich das habe werde ich mal drüber berichten. Bekomme es über amazon zwischenhändler dauert etwas länger.
> Es freut mich das es wohl mehrere gut finden, wäre schöner gewesen wenn sie sich vor dem Post gemeldet hätten. Aber naja egal das Forum ist ja nicht die einzige Quelle. Ich denke das Buch wird für mich das richtige sein, da ich bisher nur im FUP programmiert habe und jetzt festgestellt habe das es ganz schön umständlich ist. Das fängt ja schon bei einer einfachen addition von mehreren zahlen an. In AWL hat man mehr freiheit. Obwohl FUP super zur fehler suche ist. Naja mal abwarten was der Berger zu Erzählen hat.
> 
> Gruss in den Abend



von Berger gibt es auch noch ein Buch "STEP 7 in KOP und FUP" falls dich das auch interessiert


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (18 März 2008)

Suschi-S7 schrieb:


> sobald du das buch etwas studiert hast hätte ich gerne eine kleine bewertung wenn möglich...... suche auch noch.
> 
> danke



Bewertung: Das Buch ist SUPER


----------



## sps freak (18 März 2008)

*SPS Buch*

Guten Morgen,

auch für das Buch "SPS Programmierung nach IEC 61131-3 mit MULTIPROG 4.0" gibt es jetzt Rezensionen. Ihr findet 2 Rezensionen im Forum unter Werbung und Produktneuheiten. Weitere Rezensionen kommen demnächst auf unsere Homepage www.ibp-automation.de auf der ihr auch eine Leseprobe findet.

Gruß

SPS Freak


----------



## Drain (15 Juli 2008)

Zum Einlesen und Nachschlagen bietet sich auch das Siemenshandbuch "Programmieren mit STEP 7" an.

Kostenloser Download
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18652511
_
Nachtrag:
Irgendwie funktioniert der direkte Link nicht. Deshalb einfach nach 
C79000-P7000-C48-01
suchen, dann sollte es klappen_


----------



## Kai (15 Juli 2008)

Hier mal der direkte Link für das Siemens-Handbuch:

Erste Schritte und Übungen mit STEP 7 V5.4

Gruß Kai


----------



## Drain (16 Juli 2008)

Komischerweise wird in meinem obigen Posting eine andere Seite geladen als angegeben. 
Aber auch der angezeigte Link war nicht der, den ich eigentlich meinte.

Aber ich wollte eigentlich auf
Programmieren mit STEP 7
verlinken.

(jetzt klappts )


----------

